# Pumpenverhalten Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser High Speed



## vatergascoigne (29. April 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe bei meiner AiO eine Beobachtung gemacht und wollte mal horchen ob das ein normales Verhalten ist, und falls nicht, ob jemand eine Erklärung bzw. einen Lösungsvorschlag hat.

Kurz zum System:

Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite
Ryzen 5900x 
Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360 High Speed
ASUS RTX 3090 Strix
64 GB DDR4 Corsair Dominator
2 x 2 TB Corsair MP 600
Phanteks NT 850 Watt

System läuft Stock.
Kein OC oder UV.

Einstellungen der AiO:

Die Pumpe der AiO ist am CPU_OPT Header angeschlossen und die Lüfter des Radis am CPU_Header.
Die Einstellungen im BIOS für den OPT Header sind so wie sein sollen...
Pumpe läuft auf Vollgas und über DC weil 3 Pin.
Die Einstellungen am CPU Header sind auch ziemlich unspektakulär.
Angepasste Lüfterkurve aufgrund der Lautstärke.
Steuerung über PWM.
Das wars auch schon.

Nun zur Beobachtung: 

Zum Monitoring nutze ich HWiNFO 7.22
Wenn ich die Mühle aus kaltem Zustand starte läuft die Pumpe annähernd so wie sie unter Full Speed laufen sollte.
Ca. 2530 RPM.
Dieser "Spitzenwert" der ja eigentlich ein Dauerzustand sein sollte hält allerdings nicht besonders lange an.
Relativ schnell (3 - 5 Minuten) pendelt sich die Pumpe unterhalb der 2500 RPM ein.
Sie deckt dann in relativ gleichmäßigen Sprüngen den Bereich zwischen 2450 und maximal 2500 RPM ab.
Was mich allerdings richtig überrascht ist ihr Verhalten unter Last.
Das oben beschriebene spielt sich im Idle ab.
Bekommt das System jetzt Last spendiert wird sie stetig langsamer.
Nicht unbedingt problematisch (Minimum sind 2396 RPM) aber dieses Verhalten wundert mich.

Was mich interessieren würde ist folgendes:

Sind solche Sprünge der RPM normal auch wenn eine Pumpe über Spannung eigentlich immer auf 100% laufen müsste.
Und warum wird die unter Last nochmals etwas langsamer und "fängt" sich wieder sobald man wieder im Idle ist.
Wobei sie nie wieder die Geschwindigkeiten kurz nach PC Start erreicht.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand dafür eine Erklärung hat oder dies selbst schon mal beobachtet hat.


Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2022)

Vollkommen normal, weil das Kühlwasser und deren Temperatur sich da mit auswirken.
Solche minimalen Differenzen wirken sich auch nicht auf die Kühlleistung mit aus.



Spoiler: OFFTropic



Was sich eher mit der Zeit bemerkbar machen wird, ist der Kühler der oxidieren wird und die Finnen sich langsam zusetzen und auch das Kühlwasser mit der Zeit verdunstet. Das Oxidieren wird durch den ALU Radiator begünstigt. Zwar ist in der Kühlflüssigkeit Korrosionsschutz enthalten, aber das zögert diese chemische Reaktion nur raus und kann es nicht gänzlich verhindern. Wie gut sich deine AIO nachfüllten lässt, ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber die meisten AIOs sind nicht dazu ausgelegt, dass was nachgefüllt werden kann. Hier geht man den Vorsatz nach... einer Wartungsfreien AIO Kühlung. Wobei das Wartungsfrei durch Neukauf nach einigen Jahre zustande kommt.

Ich persönlich würde mir eine AIO nur von Alphacool kaufen, denn dort werden Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut und daher verrottet dort auch kein Kühler. Zudem lässt sich Wasser problemlos nachfüllen und die ganze AIO lässt sich für Umbauten oder Wartungsarbeiten sehr einfach zerlegen.


----------



## vatergascoigne (30. April 2022)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Das mit Alphacool werde ich mir merken!

Grüße


----------



## litrax (4. Mai 2022)

Ich kann hier nur die AiO von Aorus empfehlen. Die Pumpe läuft viel gleichmäßiger. Fährt langsam hoch unter Last. Nur manchmal beim Start laufen die 2 Lüfter hoch bis sie dann von der Aorus Engine Software wieder ihre Werte bekommen. Ansonsten alles ruhig.


----------



## theGucky (13. Mai 2022)

litrax schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur die AiO von Aorus empfehlen. Die Pumpe läuft viel gleichmäßiger. Fährt langsam hoch unter Last. Nur manchmal beim Start laufen die 2 Lüfter hoch bis sie dann von der Aorus Engine Software wieder ihre Werte bekommen. Ansonsten alles ruhig.


Dafür ist die Gletscherwasser bei 70-80% RPM praktisch unhörbar.
Die wird eigentlich von der Spannung im Bios dann geregelt.


----------



## LittleV (6. Juli 2022)

Die Pumpe ist regelbar über den 3pin. Ich habe stets auf 9V laufen und höre sie überhaupt nicht. Mit nicht meine ich nicht. Durch eMails mit dem Hersteller wurde mir das sogar empfohlen und sie haben in der Beschreibung auch stehen, dass man sie gerne regeln darf. Für mich ist sie leise, unhörbar, nur die Wing boost 3 Lüfter stören im Sommer. Muss da mal mehr regeln oder andere draufpacken. Die RGB ist sowas von cool, weil man auch andere eigene Scheiben einlegen kann. 

Kannst du was zu deinen Temps des 5900X sagen ?


----------



## PaterGascoigne (8. Juli 2022)

LittleV schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist regelbar über den 3pin. Ich habe stets auf 9V laufen und höre sie überhaupt nicht. Mit nicht meine ich nicht. Durch eMails mit dem Hersteller wurde mir das sogar empfohlen und sie haben in der Beschreibung auch stehen, dass man sie gerne regeln darf. Für mich ist sie leise, unhörbar, nur die Wing boost 3 Lüfter stören im Sommer. Muss da mal mehr regeln oder andere draufpacken. Die RGB ist sowas von cool, weil man auch andere eigene Scheiben einlegen kann.


----------



## vatergascoigne (8. Juli 2022)

Moin,

im Idle normalerweise 35 - 37 Grad, aktuell aufgrund der sommerlichen Temperaturen und der wärmeren Wohnung so ca. 40 - 42 Grad.
In spielen meistens so 58 - 62 Grad, in sehr CPU Intensiven Szenarien auch mal 68 Grad.
Höher komme ich allerdings nicht.
Die Gletscherwasser hängt im Deckel, die Lüfter drehen mit 900 rpm.
Gespielt wird in UHD.

VG


----------



## LittleV (8. Juli 2022)

Meine ist auch oben verbaut, Lüfter drehen sogar schneller aber ich komme weit über deine Temperaturen, zumindest in manchen Settings. PC steht zwar unterm Dach, aber das lasse ich mal nicht gelten. Muss die Pumpe wohl doch mal auf 12V drehen, oder neue WLP draufpacken. Selbst wenn ich nur Spiele bei Steam aktualisiere, komme ich auf 75-80° beim 5900X. Macht mir Sorgen, wenn ich das so vergleiche.

edit: In Spielen widerum bis 67°, das finde ich angenehm, aber immer wieder diese Aussetzer wenn CPU mal kurz richtig hochfeuert auf über 80°. Vielleicht muss ich mal undervolten.


----------



## LittleV (10. Juli 2022)

Problem konnte gelöst werden, indem ich 3x intake zu 3x outtake gedreht habe und die WLP nochmals getauscht habe. Für den Sommer muss ich aber wirklich mal die 3 Lüfter am Radi tauschen, 0db von Arctic kommen morgen an. Sonst wird es selbst mir zu laut und ich kann das sonst eig. gut ab ^^


----------

